# Declaration of Defiance



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

I guess I'm just in a mood to scream today. I just want to tell someone who gets it that I REFUSE to be put out of business. I DEFY this new era of slaveowning,amatuer,truckass "Drywall Contractor"s and/or HOMe Owner DIY GC's to starve me out simply because I would rather give a crap about quality than sell out and become a butcher. For all those rockers out there who know thier sh*t but never got any kind of a break You Are Not Alone,Pros are still Pros even if you're dead in the water. Money and Influence are NOT Knowledge or Experience and never WILL be. OK I'll close this rant now before I talk myself into chasing someone down with my Estwing. But I do believe I'll go grind the sharp edge back on it just in case:yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

evolve991 said:


> I guess I'm just in a mood to scream today. I just want to tell someone who gets it that I REFUSE to be put out of business. I DEFY this new era of slaveowning,amatuer,truckass "Drywall Contractor"s and/or HOMe Owner DIY GC's to starve me out simply because I would rather give a crap about quality than sell out and become a butcher. For all those rockers out there who know thier sh*t but never got any kind of a break You Are Not Alone,Pros are still Pros even if you're dead in the water. Money and Influence are NOT Knowledge or Experience and never WILL be. OK I'll close this rant now before I talk myself into chasing someone down with my Estwing. But I do believe I'll go grind the sharp edge back on it just in case:yes:


I feel your pain brother. Like you, I have not had an Obamagasim either


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I feel your pain brother. Like you, I have not had an Obamagasim either


 

Oh, Lord! Granted, Obama is probably the worst President in US history, thngs would be just as bad or worse if Romney had won. Then, Romney would be the worst in US history. Democrat or Republics, each President has been worse than the previous since Ronald Reagan.

America is locked in a race to the bottom. Cheaper, cheaper, cheaper,.......


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

CatD7 said:


> Oh, Lord! Granted, Obama is probably the worst President in US history, thngs would be just as bad or worse if Romney had won. Then, Romney would be the worst in US history. Democrat or Republics, each President has been worse than the previous since Ronald Reagan.
> 
> America is locked in a race to the bottom. Cheaper, cheaper, cheaper,.......


 As I hold an 8th grade education,,,,,, could you please explain how Romney would have been worse than the anointed one????:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

= recession:yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> = recession:yes:


 proof that plastic surgery doesn't always work !!!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> proof that plastic surgery doesn't always work !!!!!


 Not on this Country!! Not happy.Not happy.Not happy!:no:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> Not on this Country!! Not happy.Not happy.Not happy!:no:


 Now ya know why me and vanman stay drunk all the time


----------



## 5min Mud (Jan 18, 2013)

"Pros are Pros". I can't say I disagree, but you should see some of the crap I've had to tape by hangers who said they were pros. Must be a vague word around here.


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> As I hold an 8th grade education,,,,,, could you please explain how Romney would have been worse than the anointed one????:whistling2:


 

He is a spoiled rich boy low wage offshoring conservative. He only looks out for the money addicts. Staples - he took credit for creating thousands of low wage no benefits jobs, it shows how out of touch he is with working Americans. I need people who make a good living in this country so I can have customers. What comes around is all around.


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

5min Mud said:


> "Pros are Pros". I can't say I disagree, but you should see some of the crap I've had to tape by hangers who said they were pros. Must be a vague word around here.


 
There is a soltution to that problem. Do your own hangin.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

CatD7 said:


> There is a soltution to that problem. Do your own hangin.


 not yet wait tell i can tape my own lol:jester:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

CatD7 said:


> He is a spoiled rich boy low wage offshoring conservative. He only looks out for the money addicts. Staples - he took credit for creating thousands of low wage no benefits jobs, it shows how out of touch he is with working Americans. I need people who make a good living in this country so I can have customers. What comes around is all around.


As a libertarian, I know there is no common ground with a bleeding heart liberal !!

Beat with your own head,,,, 

As far as what comes around,,, I can tell ya that,,,, its poverty, liberal boy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=WgOHOHKBEqE


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> There is a soltution to that problem. Do your own hangin.


 how big are your jobs Cat?? 5-10-20 boards?..


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> As a libertarian, I know there is no common ground with a bleeding heart liberal !!
> 
> Beat with your own head,,,,
> 
> ...


The 


The poverty we are seeing in this country today is caused by the rich.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks guys. Uh ok I didn't bring politics into this but some of us "liberals" are NOT bleeding heart but bleeding knuckles. My very patriotic Irish Catholic grandmother taught me I was growing up in a Democracy and hated,no..loathed,anything Tyrannical,Royal or Class Based. My war veteran grandfather practically raised me in the American Legion and brought home "duds" from Aberdeen Proving Grounds for me to play in the dirt with....just the thing a peaceloving socialist needs to grow up a tree hugger huh? Frak the stereotypes some of us Democrats believe in peace thru annihilation.
As for "Pros" ....tight joints,minimal butts,no breaks on jacks,no breaks on crowned downs,no covered boxes,well glued,screws set and a clean floor to walk across. Or something like that. 
The Rich will "allow" you to leave the job and drive to the nearest gas station to take a leak and may consider giving you water from a garden hose on a record heat day.
Working Class will ask if there's anything you need and offer you a beverage.
We usually have all we need but thank them for the offer. 

PS GOTTA LOVE CARLIN!!!!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

CatD7 said:


> The
> 
> 
> The poverty we are seeing in this country today is caused by the rich.
> ...


 I enjoy Carlin a lot. He's funny,,,

You do know he's a comedian right??????

And you said I didn't have sources,,,LOL


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

evolve991 said:


> Thanks guys. Uh ok I didn't bring politics into this but some of us "liberals" are NOT bleeding heart but bleeding knuckles. My very patriotic Irish Catholic grandmother taught me I was growing up in a Democracy and hated,no..loathed,anything Tyrannical,Royal or Class Based. My war veteran grandfather practically raised me in the American Legion and brought home "duds" from Aberdeen Proving Grounds for me to play in the dirt with....just the thing a peaceloving socialist needs to grow up a tree hugger huh? Frak the stereotypes some of us Democrats believe in peace thru annihilation.
> As for "Pros" ....tight joints,minimal butts,no breaks on jacks,no breaks on crowned downs,no covered boxes,well glued,screws set and a clean floor to walk across. Or something like that.
> The Rich will "allow" you to leave the job and drive to the nearest gas station to take a leak and may consider giving you water from a garden hose on a record heat day.
> Working Class will ask if there's anything you need and offer you a beverage.
> ...


 

Sorry to bust your bubble, but the United States is not a democracy and never was. This is a republic.
Yes, I prefer wporking for upper middleclass people, if I am working direct and not through a contractor. The best are people who have built their own business. They know what it takes to make a buck and STAY in bidness.


----------

